# My first century...AND double century on the same day



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Last year, my loving girlfriend made the decision to knock off one of the things on her bucket list....The STP (Seattle to Portland) . 204 miles in either one or two days. As she had never ridden a road bike before, she found a few friends to help. Started training in April (ya...April) and completed the ride in two days...134 the first and 70 the second. Upon completion, she looked at her PSV driver ( me ) and said "You gonna do this with us next year?" I replied as a loving and supportive boyfriend should "Sure!" She then says "In one day??" Again, I reply "Sure".

Fast forward....Jan 1 2011, She says "Happy New Years!......Are you ready to look for a bike??" I replied...."Ok....here we go......"

Bought a bike in February from REI I eventually took back as I had no clue about fitting. It sucked but I was riding. Rode it for a few weeks until I figured out what would fit and bought my steed. Trained as often as I could and truly am in love with this sport. Up until yesterday, the most I've ever ridden in a day was 83 miles.

204 miles.....one day......5 months owning a road bike. Gotta say, for a 42 year old, that ain't bad. Oh ya...my bad-a$$, sexy as all get out 50 year old girlfriend was right next to me as we crossed the finish line. :thumbsup:

OK....now back to bed. We're freakin' tired!


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

congrats on the double. When I did my one day STP, i had two buddies (brothers) who had bought bikes the week before the ride, and figured they'd make it on the strength of the p90x program they started two months prior.. by some miracle, they not only stopped to buy lights when it got dark, but also crossed the line a few minutes before midnight to get the official "1 day" patch!! 

On a side: I noticed yesterday as I was finishing my (comparatively) lame 30 mile climbing ride, I noticed the stp signs on hwy 30 up the st johns bridge and wondered when I would start seein 1 day riders start showing up.


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*Wtg!*

Good job! I am dreaming of being able to do a century within a year; just finished chemo, and need a goal to keep me focused! Had purchased a gorgeous Orbea last fall -then got sick, so most of my riding since September has been on the trainer. Used to run, but those days are over, unless it's just a fun run or 5k.


Very inspiring- and a double at that! I am 42 also, so your post made me grin all over.

Complete awesomeness. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

tuffguy1500 said:


> congrats on the double. When I did my one day STP, i had two buddies (brothers) who had bought bikes the week before the ride, and figured they'd make it on the strength of the p90x program they started two months prior.. by some miracle, they not only stopped to buy lights when it got dark, but also crossed the line a few minutes before midnight to get the official "1 day" patch!!


LOL....That's awesome man. I've seen the p90x program and swear you've got to be on a p90light program before you start that thing. tough tough tough.... If they were in that good of shape to start, the only thing that would have killed them was probably their butts having to sit that long. 

Good on you and your brothers. I've got one of my two committed to riding next year. Would love to make it a family thing.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Jen_I_Am said:


> Good job! I am dreaming of being able to do a century within a year; just finished chemo, and need a goal to keep me focused! Had purchased a gorgeous Orbea last fall -then got sick, so most of my riding since September has been on the trainer. Used to run, but those days are over, unless it's just a fun run or 5k.
> 
> 
> Very inspiring- and a double at that! I am 42 also, so your post made me grin all over.
> ...



I never expected to have someone respond in the fashion you have, but I must say I'm thoroughly emotional about it. I've had cancer intrude in my families life for many a year. My brother beat testicular cancer years ago and my cousin beat 4th stage Hodgkin's lymphoma a short time after. Both of them attributed their victory to a positive attitude and setting goals to accomplish in their lives. It's truly inspiring to read your story and I'll look forward to reading your post soon of how you did your first century.....cancer free :thumbsup:


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, that's awesome. Here I am, 27 years old, and thinking if I should do the 75 mile ride or the 100 mile ride on the 24th of this month (Harlem Valley Ride).

I guess I'm doing the 100 mile ride with almost 9000ft climb. I bought my bike in April, too! 

Wish me luck.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Vibe said:


> Wow, that's awesome. Here I am, 27 years old, and thinking if I should do the 75 mile ride or the 100 mile ride on the 24th of this month (Harlem Valley Ride).
> 
> I guess I'm doing the 100 mile ride with almost 9000ft climb. I bought my bike in April, too!
> 
> Wish me luck.


Oh what I could do if I was still 27 

Good on ya brother....kill those hills!


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

dlhillius said:


> Last year, my loving girlfriend made the decision to knock off one of the things on her bucket list....The STP (Seattle to Portland) . 204 miles in either one or two days. As she had never ridden a road bike before, she found a few friends to help. Started training in April (ya...April) and completed the ride in two days...134 the first and 70 the second. Upon completion, she looked at her PSV driver ( me ) and said "You gonna do this with us next year?" I replied as a loving and supportive boyfriend should "Sure!" She then says "In one day??" Again, I reply "Sure".
> 
> Fast forward....Jan 1 2011, She says "Happy New Years!......Are you ready to look for a bike??" I replied...."Ok....here we go......"
> 
> ...


Conga rats!

I think i'd have to make a few loops of all the roads in this town to get a double century.


----------



## yanksrock528 (Jul 15, 2011)

great story man i would really like to do a long ride like that some day


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

@Offline Thanks Amigo....LOL...Maybe plan a ride OUTSIDE of that little town of yours 

@yanksrock528 Thanks as well....just set a goal, train and it'll happen. Do that and I'm sure I'll be reading one of your stories here in no time.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

Great ride and a heck of an accomplishment! Now you 've got to be careful. 

I did the one day STP version in '08 after training for approximately a year. It wasn't my first century, but was my first double. The buddy I rode with had completed multiples (close to a dozen) and we finished in just over 12 hours. He then challenged me to do other rides. Last year I did RAMROD and this year I signed up the Death Ride. Only to be side tracked by my brothers wedding. Next year I'll do it as a 50th birthday celebration. 

My point is - if you're at all competitive in nature, the stretch goals can be endless, but really fun. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

old'n'slow said:


> Great ride and a heck of an accomplishment! Now you 've got to be careful.
> 
> I did the one day STP version in '08 after training for approximately a year. It wasn't my first century, but was my first double. The buddy I rode with had completed multiples (close to a dozen) and we finished in just over 12 hours. He then challenged me to do other rides. Last year I did RAMROD and this year I signed up the Death Ride. Only to be side tracked by my brothers wedding. Next year I'll do it as a 50th birthday celebration.
> 
> My point is - if you're at all competitive in nature, the stretch goals can be endless, but really fun. Enjoy the ride!



LOL!!! No kidding! I've already put a list of rides I want to do on the fridge including the RAMROD and Death Race....Too funny.. I'm totally addicted to spending time on my bike. I swear, I haven't enjoyed anything this much since I got into my business 25 years ago. I just want to retire and travel the world on my bike!!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

How long did it take to do it?


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Peanya said:


> How long did it take to do it?



Ahhh....the million dollar question.

Long explanation but you'll understand.....

16 hours start to finish BUT...

Saddle time was just over 12 hours with a few 'anchors' slowing me down. It was both me and my GF riding it together so I never wanted to leave her behind (smart move if I don't want to sleep on the couch) plus I really messed my left knee up around 60 to go....tweeked the tendons bad trying to avoid a fellow noob doing something noob-ish. Spent WAAAYY too much time at the stops as well. I should just learn to not pee 

Like I'd said before, I'm just happy I finished AND did it along side the GF. I learned a bunch of things I should do and shouldn't do so I'm sure next year it'll be a lot faster....


----------

